# Ebony Earth Tiger (Selenocosmia sp. "Ebony")



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Anyone got one and has some juvie pics ?
Am I right that they need quite a high humidity ?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think Mary's got some , she'll know .


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yep, Mary's the one to ask.
Obviously these are quite venomous, probably the worst of all tarantula venom. Reports on Australian Selonocosmia mentions severe pain and 100% death in cats and dogs within half hour. 
Beautiful species though.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Was there any further word on Mary's slings? I have yet to get in touch with her (I'm sure it was these she had success breeding yes?).


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

GRB said:


> Was there any further word on Mary's slings? I have yet to get in touch with her (I'm sure it was these she had success breeding yes?).


The latest status I have is this :lol2:


----------

